# recent pic



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the quality is abit sh1t tho....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good shape mate!!!!

Lets see some pics of the front.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

wish I had lats like that,but don't have a chin bar or pull down.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

robdog said:


> Good shape mate!!!!
> 
> Lets see some pics of the front.


Cheers mate i'll get some legs and front shots during the week mate not my camera,


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

very nice taper dude most impressive.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

good lats, decent back mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, diary barry, you look way better. You are way more cut now. Nice work mate. I can see good width and rear delts. I can even see the triceps too. Great job.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, nice pick. You look alot better. Leaner and more muscular too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Wow, nice pick. You look alot better. Leaner and more muscular too.


Copy catter


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

nice v mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Copy catter


Ok how is this.

Damn Dairy, you look way better, leaner and more muscular too!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I rather have the girl in your avatar


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Post some more pics barry, dont let this thread die


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol i'll get some pics done 2mrw..watch this space!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

another one... i assure u i dont have bad posture and one arm aint bigger than the other just the way the pic was taken lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

another photo but too big


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

looking real good barry, your traps in the 2nd pic looks real good


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

yep..."lil bastid looks great" lol

you looking mean bro, great work!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

I only just realised your only 21...nice going mate, monster in the making!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'm only a baby lol!!


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Fair play DB - Awsome condition mate....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers for the kind words everyone

:beer:


----------

